# An old manual zoom



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I was checking out an old manual zoom lens and to my surprise, it was able to take decent photos of subjects inside my tank. I was shocked at how easy it was to focus with manual lens. Tank glass was not clean, but the results surprised me.

One note - the film "grains" show up on a digital camera nonetheless. So I am thinking part of the reason those "film grains" in film photography was due to the old manual lenses being grind up in the old fashion way.

flames









*Red dot cardinals! I love them. Gorgeous little creatures.*

























sorry, dirty glass lmao

Fatheads


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow amazing pics !!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

What kind of fish are those little guys?? Killer pics by the way

Nevermind I just read a little more. Lol


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Wow amazing pics !!


Thanks man. It's amazing right? I couldn't take decent shots with my AF VR nikon zooms. And this thing does more than a decent job (save the film grains which I'm not all that fond of). It does have its own color rendition though.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*Study of an anemone*

It is interesting that there's a hard edge to the way the old lens and new digital sensors work together. Nevertheless, it's soooooooooooo pretty.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow beautiful pics , small red dot fish looking kool


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> Wow beautiful pics , small red dot fish looking kool


yeah thanks man. I got nothing real nice to show. I'd love to shoot your corals and fish. lmk!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*a fathead cruising the channel between rocks*










still not good at developing digital negatives. colours for fathead are correct. nems just don't look right. I don't know if it's the lens. cool pic tho.

Bought some used close up lens. I hope they'll let me use my better lenses for macro shots.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

anems everywhere!!!
Cool pics!!


----------

